# Groundsmans rates Australia



## kiwimac (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all, I have been toying with the idea of crossing the ditch from nz to oz and was just wondering what the going rate would be for a competent groundsman, I have been in tree work for 15yrs doing forestry, silviculture, and arboriculture, have done groundsman duties involving helicopter logging, crane work, large tree removal involving rigging, stump grinding, basically everything bar large take downs as i've never had the head for heights, in saying that i can climb and perform aerial rescues.

I have worked for large and small companies and currently work for myself, but believe it or not i am teachable, listen, and do as you ask, for the right price of course. I know how hard it is to keep a good groundsman, no matter how much you pay them but i can guarantee you'll get 100% commitment from me. 
If anyone is looking for a good groundsman in preferably Brisbane, or any where else within Australia please let me know here or send me a private message.

Thanks in advance

Jason


----------

